# Rest of shoe fits but heel a little loose ...



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

A little more on these shoes I picked up yesterday.

The instep and toe area seem to fit perfectly. But the heel is a little loose. Wearing thicker socks helps somewhat. Any other advice? Would a small insert help a bit? If so, what would you recommend?

Thanks again, guys!!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

A cobbler can add extra panels of leather lining material to cover the inside surface of the heel area. This will make the shoes tend to grip the heel a bit more snugly.


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

I wonder if you could put some weatherstrippping in the heel...it comes in different thicknesses at home improvement stores.


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

You can have a toungue pad put in which will move your feet back a bit & make the heel more snug.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

Wearing thick socks makes the shoe tighter everywhere- shifting the problem from a loose heel to a tight toe. If the problem is minimal, try adding a piece of moleskin to the loose spots.


----------



## TheSlavik (Feb 16, 2009)

Ive seen a moleskin like pad that is meant for just such a problem. My girlfriend uses the small ones for her heels to stop them from slipping off. Just a few bucks and would possibly be a cheap/quick fix.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Yesterday I picked up some little oval shaped pads that stick into the shoe over the Achilles area. They seem to help somewhat, but still not great.


----------



## jon44 (Jan 30, 2007)

Having very narrow feet, I run into this problem all the time.

For the future, my advice is to avoid shoes that don't have good "heel hold-down." From experience and research this is the most important quality to have a shoe be comfortable and help your ergonomics. And all of the extra fixes don't seem to work very well (pads fall out, even if a cobbler stitches stuff in, doesn't feel substantial enough to make a big difference.) 

On the positive side, there do seem to be more and more narrow width shoes out there....

Jon


----------

